

Ask HN: Hacker houses in Seattle? - dnsworks

I'm looking for a steady place to crash in Seattle for about a week a month. Somewhere geek and kid friendly, preferably in the downtown area, as I try not to drive if I can avoid it. I know there are some pretty awesome arrangements down in SODO. I would definitely appreciate a recommendation, or consider going in on a new venture with some other like-minded people in Seattle.
======
blasdel
I'm also interested to know if any such place exists.

I currently live in a sweet shared house/manse two houses up from Lake
Washington (where there is presently a room open), but it's way the hell up at
123rd St. -- it can be a pain to ride home late after an event.

~~~
dnsworks
What I've been thinking is that there are a ton of warehouse spaces down in
SODO, and some groups have put things together like HackerBot Labs. I've run a
couple of hacker/punk houses in the past here in SF, but it's hard to do
because of real estate prices and the fast-dwindling number of independent
landlords. Seattle would be more amenable, and the real estate prices are 1/2
what they are down here.

------
itshanney
<http://metrixcreatespace.com/>

------
zackattack
<http://www.airbnb.com>

~~~
dnsworks
I'm looking for a permanent situation rather than a hotel alternative, but
thanks.

